# Kagami Biraki Seminar



## Spinedoc (Jan 19, 2016)

Great seminar this last weekend to celebrate Kagami Biraki.

Two of the more martial, intense Aikido Sensei's I have worked with. One is the shidoin of my parent dojo, so I have worked with him a lot, and he is definitely on the much more martial end of the Aikido spectrum. They were both discussing the importance of atemi, and a martial spirit. Practicing hard with resistance, and even striking during training.

One of the instructors even suggested that advanced Aikido students should spar. NEVER during class he said, as that would be rude and counterproductive, but that before or after class, we should "take it for a spin, see what works, what doesn't"..and  "how to make it work against an attacking opponent who is resisting"....

Very great seminar and refreshing viewpoints.


----------

